# Dark Sun Story Hour Style Poll



## Iron Sky (Jul 29, 2011)

_Forewarning_: If you have no desire to read a Dark Sun story hour and/or have no desire to read a story hour by me, you will find this thread irrelevant.

I started up the new Dark Sun story hour in my sig, but before I commit to it (I have no idea how long it's going to end up being), I thought I'd see what format people would prefer to read.

Right now, it's strictly the journal of the character I'm playing who is pretty much the main character of the plot (at least currently).  I can see doing this Story Hour one of three ways:

* 1)* Journal only (As it is now) - just the journal entries of my character relaying events that happen in the game.
*2)* Traditional story hour - novel-style, like most other story hours, including my other one.
*3)* A mix - A traditional story hour interspersed with journal entries.

I'm good with any of the above, but I thought I'd see what people were interested in before I commit too much time to a particular style. I'd appreciate any feedback, even just a vote in the poll.


----------



## Spatula (Jul 29, 2011)

I voted "Mixed", but really I am down for whatever. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Burningspear (Aug 2, 2011)

+1 to what Spatula said


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

I voted Journal Entries because they're more concise and they remind me of postcards from one Uncle Traveling Matt.


----------



## Iron Sky (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and votes. It looks like it'll be a mix unless there's a huge surge of people wanting something different in the next few days.

Once the poll closes, I'll start writing again.


----------

